# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Полный обзор Snow Leopard

## SDA

28 августа 2009 года Apple выпустила новую версию Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. Ожидается, что в России она поступит в продажу в пятницу, 4 сентября. Поэтому предлагаю вам познакомиться с самым детальным и точным обзором Snow Leopard от Джейсона Снелла (Jason Snell), редакционного директора Macworld.

Apple провела последнее десятилетие, строя и улучшая Mac OS X, объединяя классическую Mac OS и технологии, приобретённые у Next Стива Джобса, во впечатляющую основную операционную систему, которую многие считают лучшей в своём роде. Но после десятилетия постоянных улучшений и регулярных обновлений операционной системы, Apple взяла паузу с выпуском Snow Leopard, также известного, как Mac OS X 10.6. Вместо того, чтобы добавить сотни новых функций, Apple решила использовать Snow Leopard, чтобы обрезать связи с прошлым, планировать на будущее и взять цель на уничтожение своих текущих конкурентов.

В результате получилось обновление Mac OS X, непохожее на все остальные, которые мы помним, такое обновление, которое повышает скорость, возвращает место на диске, налаживает десятки функций и закладывает основу для нового поколения компьютеров, которые обладают 64-битными многоядерными микропроцессорами, супер-сильными графическими процессорами и массивными объёмами памяти. Эти свойства вместе с низкой ценой обновления в $29, делают Snow Leopard самым большим обновлением, не требующим размышлений, со времён Mac OS X 10.1. (Кстати, то обновление, которое помнят старшие из нас, было совершенно бесплатным). 
дальше http://arwy.ru/2009/08/in-depth-review-snow-leopard/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

